# Where did Gokey's store/catalog go?



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Hello All:

I was thinking this evening about all the places I used to order clothing from in the early 80's and Gokey's came to mind. I know their boots are a big feature at Orvis these days. But I seem to remember they were a stand-alone company back then, with a store in Minnesota (I think) and a catalog of their own that had a lot more than snake-proof boots and other footware. 

I searched here & on the web and can't find a mention of their non-boot demise. Anyone know this bit of history? 

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## Hobson (Mar 13, 2007)

As I recall, Orvis bought the company some time ago. One can still sometimes see a Gokey's history writeup in an Orvis catalog.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Thank you for the recollection. Now that I'm on their mailing list again I shall have to pay more attention to the Orvis catalogs and be on the lookout for a writeup.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## PersianMonarchs (Dec 7, 2005)

*Gokey*

Gokey's was a St. Paul fixture. Good people and nice stuff -- especially, of course, the shoes and luggage, but lots more, too. I was living in the Twin Cities several years ago and woke up one morning in October (sleeping with the windows open) thinking I must be at the North Pole. Reluctant to get out of bed for fear of having my feet stick to the floor (like touching ice cubes in the ice cube tray -- in our Mickey Mouse refrigerator, anyway), I waited until I had to go to the bathroom badly enough that staying in bed seemed worse than getting out of it. Minutes later I was in the car en route over to St. Paul. Breakfast down the street while waiting for the store to open. I was at the door when they opened it and within minutes I had purchased the heaviest,warmest coat they had (Grenfell: tan gabardine with some sort of "barrier" lining between the shell and the furry stuff it was lined with -- hooded, below-the-knee length). I didn't need it for another two or three months, but when I DID need it, it was great. I have been grateful ever since. And, yes, the coat is still going strong, more than a few years later.

I also used to get nice china pieces there for my mom for Christmas. And, if memory serves, a Corbin dark green blazer (3/2 etc.) that only lasted 10 or 12 years.


----------



## mack11211 (Oct 14, 2004)

I grew up in St. Paul, wore their blucher mocs constantly.

Store had trad clothing and hunting and fishing gear. Was older than the state.

Orvis bought Gokeys in 1990 and closed the St. Paul store in 1992, according to the St. Paul Pioneer Press online.

https://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/w...page=10&p_sort=YMD_date:D&s_trackval=GooglePM

https://nl.newsbank.com/nl-search/w...page=10&p_sort=YMD_date:D&s_trackval=GooglePM


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

mack11211,

Thank you very much for this history -- exactly what I'd hoped to learn. 

At least it survives in one form or another through Orvis. So sad so many other great Trad city stores have closed.

Cordially,
Adrian Quay


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Just this afternoon I thrifted a very nice Gokey's striped wool and silk tie, with the store location "St. Paul, MN" on the label. A very good deal for $1, less 15% college faculty/student discount! :icon_smile:


----------



## Captain America (Aug 28, 2012)

Good stuff. I didn't realize they were out of business.


----------

